# So How Many Cigars Do You Have?



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm always curious about how many cigars the "average" puffer has? We all know there are guys and gals starting out that only have a few and then we've all seen the pics of the big guns with stashes the size of small B&M's... But whats the "average" number of cigars most of us have?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

600-700 i THINK
90% received within the past 7-8 months
im bad


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

250 or so.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> 250 or so.


Liar, liar pants on fire - you've been *bombed* with 250 or so in the last 5 days!!! LOL


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

think im around 150 prob less after the bombs that went ou........i mean after i, uhhhh lost some! yeah thats it!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

More than 250 but I doubt over 500.....


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

To darn many TBH


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> More than 250 but I doubt over 500.....


that your wife know about ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

150ish. I have finally started buying some of the cheaper bundles of the cheaper cigars that I like as I am starting to realize I cannot smoke a Viaje every day of the year.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't have any idea - as a matter of fact I was thinking of having a guessing contest so I would force myself to count.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

I had everything under control until I found Puff...LOL
Now I go on spending spree's.. I was under a 100 for a long time, but 13 deliveries later
I am almost over 500..!!!!.. ( this is in the last 3 months...) And I still want to order more..
Cheers


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> I don't have any idea - as a matter of fact I was thinking of having a guessing contest so I would force myself to count.


Why I think that's a very good idea Ken!!


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

About 125 right now but that number is going to be dropping dramatically as I leave work to resume school.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Around 500.. Probably 80%CC and 20%nc..


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I used to have a good idea of how many I had.

In the past couple months I've lost all comprehension. I'm gonna guess under 250. That sounds right...okay well definitely under 500.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine's only a guess but since I've got at least 200 at work and many, many more humi's and containers at home I think I'm between 500-1000 but exact number I don't know. And I've got another 125-150 inbound (lost track, 4 boxes for sure but involved with some splits and 5'ers).

Also, at this point I think I'm around 40% cc and 60% nc.....plus or minus who knows what percentage...lol


----------



## GregS (May 8, 2012)

Only 22 sticks in my little tupperdor. I'm taking my time building my inventory to my tastes.

G


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Since I keep a cigar journal and inventory list on my iPad, I know exactly. 503, right now. Of course I have two Holts Freedom samplers waiting at home, so make that 515.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sitting around 115 at the moment, and still growing slow and steady. My baby 8-bottle wineador (with drawers by Forrest) would probably hold just over 200 comfortably, and she's my sole wife-approved storage unit. I expect my stash to stay somewhere between 100 and 200 for the foreseeable future, or until I have the budget for something larger that looks as nice. That limit would be difficult if I smoked more often, but that's a year or 2's worth at the current consumption rate -- maybe longer now that I'm getting into pipe tobacco.
ipe::smoke:ipe:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

250+ but under 500.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

8..according to Canadian Customs.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Since I keep a cigar journal and inventory list on my iPad, I know exactly. 503, right now. Of course I have two Holts Freedom samplers waiting at home, so make that 515.


Now there's an organized man!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm always curious about how many cigars the "average" puffer has? We all know there are guys and gals starting out that only have a few and then we've all seen the pics of the big guns with stashes the size of small B&M's... But whats the "average" number of cigars most of us have?


Okay Shawn, some of us have placed their guesses, how about you?


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I think the answers would be more interesting if you also asked how long the person has been in the hobby. Does the polling feature here permit multiple questions?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Liar, liar pants on fire - you've been *bombed* with 250 or so in the last 5 days!!! LOL


LOL ound:

last I checked, a couple of months ago, I was right at 400. I've since bought some more boxes but also smoked a lot too :smoke:


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

50(ish)


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I have fewer than 100, but my humble stash is growing all the time. Slowly but surely, or something like that. At least I've avoided stocking up on large quantities of sticks that I don't like. That's something, I suppose.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Only about 50.... no more then 60. Also as i type i am just purchased 10 liga Privada's : )


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Now there's an organized man!!


OCD. It's good for some things..LOL It really does help though. If I'm in there removing the cigar I just smoked from the inventory, I might as well jot down some notes about what I think about it. It helps me to write reviews for myself to reference later. More importantly it helps the wife when she wants to surprise me with some cigars!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I think just under 250. I haven't counted since Trilobyte's bomb.


----------



## turtlexj (Dec 22, 2010)

Since not enough is not on there i had to go less than 100


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ants said:


> 8..according to Canadian Customs.


LOL, but lot's of Art and Fly Fishing supplies!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Okay Shawn, some of us have placed their guesses, how about you?


hmmm... I'm gonna have to take a quick inventory tonight and get back to you on that one Eric - lol



Quine said:


> I think the answers would be more interesting if you also asked how long the person has been in the hobby. Does the polling feature here permit multiple questions?


Yes - that definitely and obviously is a factor, BUT - you have no idea how long it took me to figure out how to do a POLL, so multiple questions will have to be for the next poster - LOL


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Liar, liar pants on fire - you've been *bombed* with 250 or so in the last 5 days!!! LOL


considering the reason he's getting those is because his stash got swiped, that sounds about right.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Around 30. I'm doing good with keeping this hobby under control this time


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm around 450 - 475 now, i think... I haven't gone to the trouble of recounting all of them since my comp crashed and took my inventory spreadsheet with it.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

600-700 I would have to double check the spreadsheet for a more exact number. All acquired in under 2 yrs!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

193...58 of those gifted (well what's left of what has been sent to destroy my mailbox)


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Mine's only a guess but since I've got at least 200 at work and many, many more humi's and containers at home I think I'm between 500-1000 but exact number I don't know. And I've got another 125-150 inbound (lost track, 4 boxes for sure but involved with some splits and 5'ers).
> 
> Also, at this point I think I'm around 40% cc and 60% nc.....plus or minus who knows what percentage...lol


Wow Piperdown, sweet! I've got about (mental crunching, 1 wineodor and 1 desktop + whats coming) around 220 or so (give or take 30 i'd say). I dont have that accurate of an inventory system-so that's my best guess.


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would say i have between 125 and 145 including a cbid order what will ship soon.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have about 200 ish. I don't have room for anymore.


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

~600 or so


----------



## FREIMANIS (May 15, 2012)

I only keep around 15-20 as the humidor I currently have only holds about 20. I plan on getting a wineador in the mix here in a few weeks.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I had to actually go count...I got 25 right now....letting them age a bit while I experiment with the Pipe!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I never thought I had THAT many... until I discovered the Cigar Geeks inventory system. Added everything in and... uh oh... better know show the wife:

Cigar Geeks - Virtual Humidor

I'm at 888, though there are probably 20 or so unaccounted for that really, I just can't bring myself to throw away.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My Mrs thinks I must have a few hundred and that is all that counts !!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I only have 10. Tash has between 500 & a 1000. LOL.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I just counted and I have 304. I guessed 251 to 500...not bad!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I only have 10. Tash has between 500 & a 1000. LOL.


I think for Christmas I will give my wife a cpl thousand.....Thanks for the idea Warren


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have under 100 but I'm quickly filling up my 2nd 50ct desktop humi. Time to move to coolidor soon


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> My Mrs thinks I must have a few hundred and that is all that counts !!!





Tashaz said:


> I only have 10. Tash has between 500 & a 1000. LOL.





asmartbull said:


> I think for Christmas I will give my wife a cpl thousand.....Thanks for the idea Warren


These have to be 3 of the best posts in the thread so far - I totally cracked up reading these.... course it helps that I kinda, sorta know you 2 guys!! I'm still LMAO as I type this ound:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm guessing somewhere between 400-600. Not sure.


----------



## cajun66 (Jul 17, 2012)

I only have a small humidor so my count stays between 20-25. But a larger humidor is on the way.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Recently I switched over to the Cigar Geeks online database so I know exactly how many I have and the age of them all. It did make me realize I have way too many though and that I have too many in the air as I have no idea what is on it's way from splits, group buys, etc. At least that all is paid for lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I think for Christmas I will give my wife a cpl thousand.....Thanks for the idea Warren


I like your thinking Al. Tash needs another wineador soon methinks as she just bought "me" a new tv, have to be fair about these things :madgrin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

More than 100 and less than a big bunch


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Humm... good question.

My initial reply is, "Not enough".

A serious reply is I don't know. I smoke 1-4 a day myself and share with my woman, and my friends, and my neighbors. I enjoy a cigar WAY more with company. I also share with guests at the hotel I work at (it tends to get me BIG tips).

I have two 50 count humidors and a one hundred and twenty count one. I also have a 48 quart coolidor. The three humidors are packed efficiently... no free space to speak of. The coolidor isn't tightly packed, it has three trays filled with singles and the rest of the room is boxes.

If I were to make a wild-ass-guess, I'd say five to six hundred... all acquired in the last three or so months.

I don't make much, just a couple dollars more than minimum wage. I put 20% of my wages in a savings account each month, and then pay the rent and bills. Gasoline, entertainment (movies, river rafting, horseback trips, etc), and cigars all come outta my tips. And my tips have almost doubled since I started handing out (good) cigars to the guests at work. So the Lord only knows how many I will have by next year.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great strategy Mark!


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just starting my stash with a meager 7 sticks!

Got a nice wishlist though, just waiting to see what hobby money I'll have left out of my next check. Gotta buy now before I go back to school and am working a lot less hours.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

This is great guys - Keep it coming... and lets hear from the Ladies cause I know there are several of you out there!!


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

A144 said:


> Just starting my stash with a meager 7 sticks!
> 
> Got a nice wishlist though, just waiting to see what hobby money I'll have left out of my next check. Gotta buy now before I go back to school and am working a lot less hours.


Gotta start somewhere Anth! I was there just a few months ago.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Cigar Geeks is a great tool!

Starting smoking again regularly back in April and filed up my humidor a couple of weeks ago with about 36-40 sticks. Have another 36 on the way so took the plunge and got a cooler and ordered some beads over the weekend. I'm excited about being able to expand my collection and get boxes once I know for sure what I like.



Wallbright said:


> Recently I switched over to the Cigar Geeks online database so I know exactly how many I have and the age of them all. It did make me realize I have way too many though and that I have too many in the air as I have no idea what is on it's way from splits, group buys, etc. At least that all is paid for lol.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Around 140 when the next shipment hits!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

FWTX said:


> I don't have any idea - as a matter of fact I was thinking of having a guessing contest so I would force myself to count.


I was thinking the same thing...closest count wins contest!

BTW, I accidentally chose 1001 - 2000, but meant to select 501 - 1000. Probably just north of the lower limit for me.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a few here and there. About 1000 or so. :noidea:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

About 20-25 down from 500 or so....


Had to live off my stash after some bad personal choices the past couple yrs but looking at replenishing my stock slowly as time goes on...


The Troll


----------



## cigar detective (Jun 21, 2012)

I smoke too many to have a large collection. Plus my wife hits the humi every now and then. So less than 100
Good survey question, i was curious.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn, you guys are nuts!!! LOL


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I have 6 humidors and about 150 to 175 cigars. I have been aging some of them for almost 10yrs. As a gal, I always ask my cigar friends, is it bad that I have more cigars than pairs of shoes? LOL....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a 100 humi full to the brim with all my NC, two 50's but only one is full of my left over infused and DE Naturals (my wife dips in here now and then so they stick around), the other has my pathetic 5 CC in it but I like to keep them separate and at a different RH.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I have 6 humidors and about 150 to 175 cigars. I have been aging some of them for almost 10yrs. As a gal, I always ask my cigar friends, is it bad that I have more cigars than pairs of shoes? LOL....


One post? Welcome to Puff! why not go to the New Puffer Fish forum and introduce yourself!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Brandon I did go to the new puffer introduction page.  The system must not have updated how many posts I have completed.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> I have 6 humidors and about 150 to 175 cigars. I have been aging some of them for almost 10yrs. As a gal, I always ask my cigar friends, is it bad that I have more cigars than pairs of shoes? LOL....


I see absolutely nothing wrong with that! :lol:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

meatcake said:


> I have a 100 humi full to the brim with all my NC, two 50's but only one is full of my left over infused and DE Naturals (my wife dips in here now and then so they stick around), the other has my pathetic 5 CC in it but I like to keep them separate and at a different RH.


Brandon nothing pathetic on your CC's I have less than a dozen.


----------



## hotbike0077 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just under 100....:rant:


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

My current inventory shows 87 smokes but about a month ago I was over 125 (lot's of bombing going on)


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Apparently I just won another 20 :mmph:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll just say I have enough at my current rate to last 4-5 years. Cigar buying has pretty much come to a halt for me, although I have 2 boxes out in shipping purgatory somewhere.


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

About 35


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

a little over 400 and about to grow by 40... Trying to build up some back stock to sit on for a few years. I only smoke 4-5 cigars a week, so the acquisition is far outpacing the consumption.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I went wit the 251-500 choice, but I could be in the low end of the next category. I'm estimating that my stash hangs usually around the 500 mark. I just put a box of Undercrowns and 2 boxes of Little Monsters up tonight too.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

i'd say at about 300. hoping to stay there so I don't have to crack open and start on that coolidor that keeps eyeing me.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Great question. I think since I've started purchasing this year I've gained around 400, probably more but I can say 400 without thinking that possibly could be a tall tale. I don't smoke as often as I would like, so I had to slow the pace down but, in the next couple of years I will be glad I had the extra. But what I really don't mind is adding a few more to trades and am preparing on going on a bombing spree once I get address viewing rights.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I have 6 humidors and about 150 to 175 cigars. I have been aging some of them for almost 10yrs. As a gal, I always ask my cigar friends, is it bad that I have more cigars than pairs of shoes? LOL....


I'd be a little concerned if you had close to 1000 pairs of shoes. 
I have just under 100 which is way more than I kept around even a month ago.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

hawesg said:


> I'd be a little concerned if you had close to 1000 pairs of shoes.
> I have just under 100 which is way more than I kept around even a month ago.


Garrett,

LoL, you make a good point!!!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Garrett,
> 
> LoL, you make a good point!!!


It's clearly been a long day I read "I have 6 humidors at about 150 to 175 cigars" so I thought you were saying that each humidor had somewhere between 150 to 175 cigars, making for close to 1000 total. 150 pairs of shoes wouldn't be terrible. By the way Gia welcome to puff.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Too many to count, easily 1000+


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> I have 6 humidors and about 150 to 175 cigars. I have been aging some of them for almost 10yrs. As a gal, I always ask my cigar friends, is it bad that I have more cigars than pairs of shoes? LOL....


Haha...the Imelda Marcos of the cigar world!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> I'll just say I have enough at my current rate to last 4-5 years. Cigar buying has pretty much come to a halt for me, although I have 2 boxes out in shipping purgatory somewhere.


I might have you beat by a year or two . . . . . I may need an insurance rider now that I think of it!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Jordan23 said:


> Wow Piperdown, sweet! I've got about (mental crunching, 1 wineodor and 1 desktop + whats coming) around 220 or so (give or take 30 i'd say). I dont have that accurate of an inventory system-so that's my best guess.


Well, my numbers are based on about 4-5 years of adding to my "collection". Prior to that (about 15 years) I had one tupperware container (prior to being called a tupperdor....lol) that I kept about 15 cigars at all times. Started back in '91 and had about the same year to year until I found a great little B&M and tried a Kristoff. Once that happened...well, that was the sliding point for me. Didn't help that I found Puff in early '09 and then joined mid year....LOL
Only recently started switching over to cc's (about 1 1/2 years ago).

You've got a really good start, better than I had.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I have 27 to be accurate in a 100 ct humidor. All from vicini and the random bomb i got from Indiana from Dan


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

2 months being in this hobby... less than 100


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I don't know. Let's see, carry the one..... Yep, just over 5,000 ish.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Oh I don't know. Let's see, carry the one..... Yep, just over 5,000 ish.


Haha, that's awesome.

I have over 500 but no where near 1,000.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Been smoking since February. I currently have over 1,000 cigars. Me thinks this hobby is getting expensive.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Been smoking since February. I currently have over 1,000 cigars. Me thinks this hobby is getting expensive.


Smoke faster, my dear!


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a 250 ct humi that is well stocked but it probably only holds 150 or so of the larger RG. I'm replacing as needed with 5ers and the occasional box.

I've never gotten into cigars as a hobby, I just like smoking a few a week. My brother, who doesn't post here, has about 1000 in an Aristocraft cabinet, I think it's a hobby!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I stopped buying alot of the padron's, rocky's, ashton's, etc and am starting to purchase samplers of more unique cigars. Once I get everything organized, I slow down and sit back and relax.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Somewhere around 1,500. No wonder it's sometimes hard to pick a stick out to smoke!:mrgreen:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

woodted said:


> Somewhere around 1,500. No wonder it's sometimes hard to pick a stick out to smoke!:mrgreen:


It takes awhile to get a stick. So many choices I find myself standing in front of the humi like the kids do infront of the refrigeratior.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I have 1207. Roughly 70% CC's and 30% NC's........

I've got another 160 'in the air'....so it just keeps on growin'.............


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dang, I need to step up mu game a bit, I think I've only got around 30. Haha


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

This is going so well that I think I see some possible developments by the end of the poll period - IDK... maybe a random pick of posters receive something, maybe a bomb, maybe a trade, maybe a secret strike... not sure what I'm seeing, but I'm definitely seeing possibilities here...

So Keep Posting!!! (and voting)


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

It's been less than 2 months for me and I've already exceeded 200, and around 220 or so. I'm sure if I had more space I would keep buying, but right now i'm max'ed out to the max. I'd like to keep my inventory around 200 though as I suspect in the future cigars will be harder to obtain/be more expensive.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Right now, I have about 5 in my humidor. Unless I get bombed severely, I will be taking a month or so break, and then re-seasoning and re-starting my cigar hobby. Building around mostly good corona sized everyday smokes.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Id say anywhere from 250 to 300, but the way I smoke em id say thats enough for 2 to 3 years!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Notice how Shawn STILL hasn't given an estimate........lol


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Less than 50, about 90% of which was bombed to me. All that I had before joining is gone now, and what I've been bombed I'm still working though.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Last count was a few months ago it was 3755. Since then I have purchased about 40 or so boxes and ten mazos or so.And yes I am still buying.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

My 75 count humidor is just about full to the max, not quite sure exact number. I buy quite a few, but tend to smoke at least 1 a day, and share alot with friends/family. I am definitely eyeing a second storage option. My wife knows almost exactly how many I have, however, very little about the cost per cigar........


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

As far as my vote goes time wise it has gone from ~50 to 125-145 in about 3 months of getting back in to cigars.


----------



## Pipon (Jul 19, 2012)

Haven't counted anytime recently. I'd guess approx 800-1000 in a cabinet I built in about 5 years ago. A lot or top shelf Fuentes, including a few Opus, VSGs, Anejos, plus a good range of odd discontinued stuff. I'm a bit of a collector.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Notice how Shawn STILL hasn't given an estimate........lol


OK, OK.... I checked my 2 coolers and 2 humis and did a quick guestimate the other night and I'm right about 750 give or take a dozen or so either way.

So lets keep this going - I think I see something coming from all this - especially if the # of responders climbs (just a little incentive)


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

jb2jb said:


> Last count was a few months ago it was 3755. Since then I have purchased about 40 or so boxes and ten mazos or so.And yes I am still buying.


Wow.

The owner of my B&M converted a walk-in closet at his home to a humidor. He's 70ish years old and has 7,000 cigars just at home! He's realized he can't smoke them all in his life so he's constantly giving away sticks at the store. Love you crazy collectors and your obsessions that make me look normal!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Kswicky said:


> Love you crazy collectors and your obsessions that make me look normal!


Just so we're clear, no one on puff is normal. That's the fun of it! :smoke::smoke:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> Just so we're clear, no one on puff is normal. That's the fun of it! :smoke::smoke:


Cory, well said!!


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> Just so we're clear, no one on puff is normal. That's the fun of it! :smoke::smoke:


Good! Normal is boring


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have around 40. Which means my 25-50 cigar humidor that is only a week old is already pretty full! 

I just bought a second hand Wine Enthusiast 6 bottle wine cooler to turn into a little wineador. Then I'll have more room to put more cigars in. And the slip down the slope begins... :lol:


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

100, plus or minus 5.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK, OK.... I checked my 2 coolers and 2 humis and did a quick guestimate the other night and I'm right about 750 give or take a dozen or so either way.
> 
> So lets keep this going - I think I see something coming from all this - especially if the # of responders climbs (just a little incentive)


Ah Ha! Good stash right there buddy!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> So lets keep this going - I think I see something coming from all this - especially if the # of responders climbs (just a little incentive)


That crossed my mind yesterday - there is some fudamental physical/mathmatical laws demonstrated here.
Something to do with:
cigars owned before Puff (BP)
cigars after Puff (AP)
cigars aquired per month
change in rate of aquiring cigars per month
total length of time with Puff
how pissed is the wife
etc.
etc.







= *A SH*TLOAD!!!*


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

lol. Nicely put!



FWTX said:


> That crossed my mind yesterday - there is some fudamental physical/mathmatical laws demonstrated here.
> Something to do with:
> cigars owned before Puff (BP)
> cigars after Puff (AP)
> ...


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

If my database is correct, 487..


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

FWTX said:


> That crossed my mind yesterday - there is some fudamental physical/mathmatical laws demonstrated here.
> Something to do with:
> cigars owned before Puff (BP)
> cigars after Puff (AP)
> ...


both funny and accurate nicely put ken


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Wife realy not pissed at all.Guess you would say I'm a lucky man!!!!1


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Whatever the number is, it really isn't enough is it?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> especially if the # of responders climbs (just a little incentive)


Post padding as you requested, hijack initiated.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I've smoked a few cigars since I've posted, so now I have less :tongue:


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Haven't inventoried in a while but it's over 2k and probably near 2,500. Got 300 more on the way next week.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - I personally am enjoying this thread and find it quite enlightening, soooo..... If we hit 200 voters (only 12 shy), somebody who posted in this thread will definitely get something!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

My book says I have 147. That's a weird number. Stupid me didn't match up and count, what was in my book and tuppidors, before I moved everything into the coolidor. I was amazed at how many un-banded sticks I had that were leftovers from, God knows what, mazo and/or bundle. Took a bunch down to my American Legion Post for them to enjoy, which actually puts me closer to 100-ish. Guess I'll just suck it up and reinventory it all. _My God man, when are going to start being responsible with your toys?_ ound:


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

20ish but got some on order and have started spending money fast. Even the wife bought me some the other day scarey.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - I personally am enjoying this thread and find it quite enlightening, soooo..... If we hit 200 voters (only 12 shy), somebody who posted in this thread will definitely get something!


PS - you have to actually POST to be eligible, not just vote...


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> If we hit 200 voters (only 12 shy), somebody who posted in this thread will definitely get something!


Only 8 more!!!


----------



## Pipon (Jul 19, 2012)

You know the humidor size rule....no matter what size you upgrade to, you'll end up filling it, then need to upgrade again, fill that, and on it goes. So you should just cut to the chase now and buy that 5,000 cigar capacity cabinet humidor!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I just realized I never voted lol.

7 more to go.


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

Less than 100, but getting closer every week.


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have 50, but the wife, SteelCityGirl, has 800. Good thing she shares.....LOL


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I know I have over 500, and I hope I have less than 1000, but it could be close. 1000 just seems like too many these days. A year ago I would have said it wasn't enough.


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

I've got about 65. Would like to buy some more but being an unemployed graduate student isn't good to my bank account.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Shoulda had an additional option:

less than 100 cigars 
101 - 250 cigars 
251 - 500 cigars 
501 - 1,000 cigars
1,001 - 2,000 cigars
over 2,000 cigars
I own a shop/I am Shuckins


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Shoulda had an additional option:
> 
> less than 100 cigars
> 101 - 250 cigars
> ...


Lol, +1 on this


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I actaully thought people had alot more than I see are being claimed.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

atllogix said:


> I actaully thought people had alot more than I see are being claimed.


Me too.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just claim to have more than I need. Poll is at 199


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Had to do it. ound:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Had to do it. ound:


Final answer? :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Final answer? :lol:


 A Hat! :first::humble:


----------



## william82 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am new to cigars I have bout 15.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

..Roughly,I own about 400 sticks now..though I didn't meant to...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

At one tine I had around 1,400 smokes. Now, maybe 300+.... About half of those have >10 years cooler time.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Counted them today. Excluding cigarillos, I now have 39 cigars, 10 of which arrived today and are my first box purchase


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> At one tine I had around 1,400 smokes. Now, maybe 300+.... About half of those have >10 years cooler time.


Ah but the age is the thing Dale. I would bet you may just give up half your previous collection to hold those 300 now, given a choice today.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - the poll has officially passed 200 which means someone who posted in here will be getting something from me. All the posts above this one are eligible! I still haven't figured out the details but the poll is open till 8/1 --- so keep voting! If we hit another milestone (like 250 voters) I'll probably figure out an additional sumthin, sumthin...

PS - are you guys seeing the names of the voters in the poll cause I'm not?


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - the poll has officially passed 200 which means someone who posted in here will be getting something from me. All the posts above this one are eligible! I still haven't figured out the details but the poll is open till 8/1 --- so keep voting! If we hit another milestone (like 250 voters) I'll probably figure out an additional sumthin, sumthin...
> 
> PS - are you guys seeing the names of the voters in the poll cause I'm not?


You can see all the names if you click on one of the "# of votes" to the left of the percentage.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

if you have over 2000 cigars, How Do You Choose What To Smoke???


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

exprime8 said:


> if you have over 2000 cigars, How Do You Choose What To Smoke???


I have a bit over 2500, with maybe a dozen or so NCs. I have some in regular rotation, and a lot for aging.

Sometimes I just stare and think, "what have I done?".


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> if you have over 2000 cigars, How Do You Choose What To Smoke???


I just grab whatever looks good at the moment. I have a huge selection of singles so I'm almost always trying something new. Sometimes it's just a matter of closing my eyes and grabbing something when I can't decide.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

oh man too late. i guess i got excluded....


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

BigSarge said:


> I just grab whatever looks good at the moment. I have a huge selection of singles so I'm almost always trying something new. Sometimes it's just a matter of closing my eyes and grabbing something when I can't decide.


Almost a necessity most times. :lol:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I honestly had not thought of it. I have two good size coolers that are pretty full and a humidor that is pretty full as well. Not sure what that would be, I guess I could count the boxes.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I have a bit over 2500, with maybe a dozen or so NCs. I have some in regular rotation, and a lot for aging.
> 
> Sometimes I just stare and think, "what have I done?".


"What have you done?" 
Given us the wisdom and experience of your years......priceless!!


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

What ever your mood may be or company or drink....


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

I have 6 maybe seven humidors, and they serve different purposes, One for the everday,One for the weekend choices,One for the special occasions,One for just holding the loose ones ( like the samplers etc... ) two for ageing, One for the flavored cigars like Acid and other infused brands and one for the small ( 4 X 33 or so ) cigars. All excluding the flavored one I keep @ 80% or so full. I guesstimate the number to be 500-750 + if all are added up


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK so I said if we went over 200 votes somebody would get something from me. Everyone who posted in posts 1 - 153 is eligible, although I did make an OP judgement call that those with over 1,000 cigars probably didn't need any more. I also decided to make sure the poster was also a voter (hey = I didn't post any rules so I can make em up as I go / LOL) so .... a RNG was used to select a person who posted in posts 1 - 153 and voted in the poll.

Package will go out Monday (if not swamped at work).

Now - keep voting and get to 250 and who knows, maybe I'll come up with another sumthin sumthin? :dunno:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Now - keep voting and get to 250 and who knows, maybe I'll come up with another sumthin sumthin? :dunno:


Wow this summer heat really makes FOGs feisty...


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I have 26 cigars, which goes up to 38 next week when my next CI package comes.


----------



## Guarantee (Mar 30, 2012)

I have one humidor that holds around 50 and its full. I just smoke it down some and then start adding new ones to keep it full.


----------



## bbs1982 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have 2 humidors and both are filled to the top. I would say I have around 175 cigars.


----------



## mjohns2 (Jul 21, 2012)

sitting on about 40 cigars right now but 20 more coming from cbid tomorrow! feeling pretty good about it since i'm just getting started but i'm finding it really difficult to fight the urge to just smoke them all ROTT


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So I said I would do a little sumthin, sumthin if we hit 200 votes and that everyone from post 1 - 153 was eligible. Well the random number generator came up with post number: *%[email protected]* So *[email protected]#$%^&*()_+ *you have a little sumthin, sumthin coming your way: 0310 3490 0001 3119 8700

Still a week left in the poll and looking for *250* votes for the next benchmark... and how about some of our mid range stash holders tossing in their votes?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Go get em Shawn


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Only need 25 more to vote in the poll to hit 250.
Common guys, drag down more of Shawn's stash!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

As I said before I don't have an really acturate count but.....with my latest purchases I may be tipping over into the >1001 category now.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

7984


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Lost count a long time ago , I would say well over 3000

View attachment 69492


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

I have 17


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

It looks as if you may need another humidor....


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 3 other humidors,I'm tring to get Santa to buy me a 5000 count cabinet humidor


----------



## drben (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a collection of around 3000 cigars, i smoke about five cigars a week and am beginning to wonder if i should put myself on medication for OCD. Once you get into cigars things can get rather out of control!

Ben


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

drben said:


> I have a collection of around 3000 cigars, i smoke about five cigars a week and am beginning to wonder if i should put myself on medication for OCD. *Once you get into cigars things can get rather out of control!*
> 
> Ben


No doubt. Since this thread began I've got an additional 100+ on the way. :banghead:


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I look to be about average, keeping 125 with rotating stock. It is really difficult to avoid impulsive internet mail ordering right after I've tried and enjoyed a really good smoke that I paid retail for.. so I always buy tryout cigars in pairs when shopping at the b+m


----------



## CuricBliz (Jul 21, 2012)

I only have 25 =[ but that seems to be increasing due to CigarBid lol


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Fuelie95 said:


> 7984


very nice!!! Pics???


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

*I've got 11 haha I'm a beginner. I don't plan on having more than 50-100 on me at all times because I don't plan on being a very regular smoker. I plan to try things at a good pace and buy my favorites and new cigars afterward.*


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

gogirlanime said:


> *I've got 11 haha I'm a beginner. I don't plan on having more than 50-100 on me at all times because I don't plan on being a very regular smoker. I plan to try things at a good pace and buy my favorites and new cigars afterward.*


No one starts out saying I am gonna have 7984 cigars. It just grows over time. So prepare for the 200 range just to be safe.


----------



## Troutbum (Dec 21, 2011)

I have about 75.


----------



## drben (Jul 6, 2012)

lukesparksoff said:


> Lost count a long time ago , I would say well over 3000
> 
> View attachment 69492


Luke, it appears that you and i suffer from the same delima, i too have over 3000 cigars with half of them being Cuban's. however, lately i have been getting concerned about continuing to obtain more Cubans cigars. Are you having simular concerns? Maybe i should not be asking you such a question.

Ben


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Or More!



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> So prepare for the 200 range just to be safe.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Everyone - *ONE* more vote to reach 250 and whoever is above that post point is eligible for another sumthin, sumthin package .... just sayin :humble:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I voted but didn't post. I'm probably around 1500


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hardcz said:


> I voted but didn't post. I'm probably around 1500


That puts you in the running for the sumthin, sumthin... I still need ONE MORE VOTER


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Come on one more voter!!!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I voted but I dont think I posted. I have have about 100 or so. I smoke almost everything in my tupperdor, so that number goes down alot. And then when I get low I stock up at the B&M. I need to start hanging on to stuff for longer than 3 months! LOL


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I just bought more cigars and a new humidor. I just did a recount I am up to 274 cigars!!!! Oh my!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - we have *250 VOTES*!!! Everyone from post 195 to post 1 is eligible for the next sumthin, sumthin! I haven't yet figured out what it will be or how I will choose it but everyone above this post who both posted and voted is eligible!! Thanks and this doesn't mean you have to stop voting.

PS - Hopefully the recipient of the first sumthin, sumthin will post up = delivery was 7/25.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

seems like a successful poll Shawn


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Aw man! I missed it by a thread (more like 3 posts of this thread...lol). Anyway, good luck all! :yo:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Does this mean we can vote more than once like Chicago style politics?....lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

btw...I would say that I may be approaching the 200-250 range...maybe.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Does this mean we can vote more than once like Chicago style politics?....lol


Why Eric? We don't do that kind of thing here in FL = we have "hanging chads" remember - LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Aw man! I missed it by a thread (more like 3 posts of this thread...lol). Anyway, good luck all! :yo:


Milton - voting ends August 1st - if we hit another milestone mark (like maybe 300?) it could warrant another little sumthin, sumthin, sumthin? so encourage those votes!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> Milton - voting ends August 1st - if we hit another milestone mark (like maybe 300?) it could warrant another little sumthin, sumthin, sumthin? so encourage those votes!


You got it, Shawn! :bump: C'MON GUYS (and gals)!!! LET'S GET THESE VOTES IN! HOW MANY CIGARS DO *YOU* HAVE?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Why Eric? We don't do that kind of thing here in FL = we have "hanging chads" remember - LOL


Good one! Forgot about that feasco.

Come on guys! We have thousands and thousands of Puffers....doesn't take but a click!


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

So I just got back from my mail box where I found a suspicious package wrapped in paper. So I open it up and find this in side it:



















Sorry about the quality I used my phone to take them. Thanks for the little something Shawn that hit a few on my want list and all of them are new to me :woohoo: the AF Cuban Corona Maduro had just made it on to my list last night.

Thanks again.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> *Shoulda had a couple additional options*:
> 
> less than 100 cigars
> 101 - 250 cigars
> ...


*Brain:* Fixed it for you, and as to a count, we have a few...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Fixed it for you, and as to a count, we have a few...*thousand*


fixed that for you


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like an awful nice "little something" to me. :clap2::dude:


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes it is :mrgreen:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

keep voting ladies and gents - the 250 sumthin sumthin is in the works and I'm really looking forward to a 300 sumthin, sumthin, sumthin


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Does this mean we can vote more than once like Chicago style politics?....lol


That sounds great ! And Oldmso is from Florida......He can give us some tips. lol


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

One more vote to help you reach 300 Shawn

I haven't counted lately so I just guessed at it


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's One more vote. I am sitting on 15 cigars right now. Birthday is coming up so that number is going up.


----------



## Travis Gill (Jul 29, 2012)

My wife thinks i have too many i think i need more.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

3,000+


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

For some strange reason a few less than yesterday:smoke2:


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

My number is quickly decreasing with the cigar budget I have implemented


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I use to have a bunch but most are going in a bomb to some strange Lady


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been into cigars for about 10 years and have never taken a cigar for free ,just because it was free. I like what I like and have now added 250 to my collection. Just received pre embargo 1941 cc to my collection.But as they say if something is free most people will take it wether they like it or not.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I use to have a bunch but most are going in a bomb to some strange Lady


*Brain:* Pinky, if this is even partially true, we're all screwed...

*Pinky: *Narf! You're right, she's in California, we are still in the blast radius...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

most likely just a hair north of the 500 mark... maybe just south i dont know I only have 10 fingers and 10 toes so I lose count after that


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm somewhere in the 110 ballpark right now but it's growing FAST!


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Had seven, smoked one, and will be up to 38 when my package arrives Monday. Still under the 100 mark, but my humidor is more than half full now!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - a little sumthin, sumthin going out for reaching the 250 voter mark. Used the RNG again and came up with post number xxx.
DC is: 0310 3490 0001 3121 5971

If we hit 300 votes before the poll closes on 8/1 @ 1:37PM, and you have both voted and posted in the thread you will be in the running for the last little sumthin, sumthin, sumthin....


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - a little sumthin, sumthin going out for reaching the 250 voter mark. Used the RNG again and came up with post number xxx.
> DC is: 0310 3490 0001 3121 5971
> 
> If we hit 300 votes before the poll closes on 8/1 @ 1:37PM, and you have both voted and posted in the thread you will be in the running for the last little sumthin, sumthin, sumthin....


Everytime I read about getting the 'little sumthin, sumthing" from Shawn, I get a little creeped out.....lol


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm up to about 75 now currently. However I just bought a 250 capacity humidor, and it is almost done seasoning. So I would imagine that number will be climbing..... :whoo::whoo:


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Could I change my answer to not enough?
Seriously though, if the end of the civilized world came right now, I would only have enough sticks to last 3 weeks max...
So.
Not enough.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

exprime8 said:


> very nice!!! Pics???


7990 now. Just added a 6 pack of LP UF4's


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Fuelie95 said:


> 7990 now. Just added a 6 pack of LP UF4's


:jaw::shocked::faint2::faint:mg::thumb: Mike, Can I be your new best friend!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> :jaw::shocked::faint2::faint:mg::thumb: Mike, Can I be your new best friend!!


Get in line. I saw him first!!!!

Edit: Good Gawd! I'm checking out the pages of cigar pr0n he put on smug mug. The jar collection is amazing. Some great stuff there, but why dont you have ultra premium stuff like Ron Mexico LEs? :biglaugh:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Fuelie95 said:


> 7990 now. Just added a 6 pack of LP UF4's


Seriously, how do you figure out what to smoke? That's insane


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Fuelie95 said:


> 7990 now. Just added a 6 pack of LP UF4's


Hells yes,,, that is awesome, nicely done.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My stash is dwindling. I probably have enough to last a few months as long as I keep it under 3 a day.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I can honestly say that I don't know what to say to this. This is insane! I too wonder how you ever decide what to smoke...



Fuelie95 said:


> 7990 now. Just added a 6 pack of LP UF4's


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Fuelie95 said:


> 7990 now. Just added a 6 pack of LP UF4's


:ask: Words cannot describe this......


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would imagine you have to just kinda pick at random with a stash like that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I would imagine that if you have a stash like that, you already know what you want to smoke.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not worthy to gaze at such wonder Fuelie


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't know the exact number, but between 150-200.


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Just damn... That's a nice setup


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

will i got carried away on the devil site and will come Friday i should have ~70 more added to my stash. I need a new coolidor now.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

OK Just received another 10 cigars to add to collection. :banana:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Mike,

All I can say is :jaw: HOLY COW!!! OMG!! Can I be your best friend too?! :biglaugh: Seriously though I am just amazed. How many years did it take you to build to that? As in the words of Wayne's World.. We arent worthy!! Wow.. Just wow!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Fuelie95 said:


> 7990 now. Just added a 6 pack of LP UF4's


*That *is amazing! Beautiful stash.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I can say I am NOWHERE close to 7990 I'm just shy of 100 right now with my recent NST. One day though..... Who am I kidding I could never get that many cigars under my roof.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

We are at 278 votes. 22 more to reach 300 which means another sumthin, sumthin gets mailed out. Poll closes 8/1 @ 1:37PM EST.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Can I vote again? :tongue:



Oldmso54 said:


> We are at 278 votes. 22 more to reach 300 which means another sumthin, sumthin gets mailed out. Poll closes 8/1 @ 1:37PM EST.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Poll closes at 1:37PM today
18 more votes results in another RNG and bomb
Have at it brothers and sisters!

PS - if we hit 300 I am hereby asking some of my brothers and sisters with those HUGE stashes to maybe join me in sending out a package or two?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

So I decided to actually count my cigars this morning. I have 256 cigars from nine different factories. Heavy on the mostly Nicaraguan leaves and maduro wrappers.

Unlike some who have a lifetime supply, mine will only last until October if i do not replenish.


----------



## xeromz (Nov 3, 2010)

fun thread!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

17 more votes give Shawn a reason to have to send out some more sticks!!!


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

its gonna be close. update on my count, it has gone down from 15 to 14. 
Worth every last draw.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

OK I just added 26 more sticks....


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Aaaaannddd closed.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

This was a great thread... Gongrats:amen:


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Gongrats?


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Missed it by 17 posts, so close!


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh well. Next time


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh Hell! I can't let the masses go un appeased. Everyone above this post who also voted in the poll is eligible for the 3rd and last little sumthin, sumthin package from me. It may be next week till I get around to it but I will post a DC # in this thread.

THANKS EVERYONE!!


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome! Can't wait to see what that sumthin sumthin is and who gets it.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh Hell! I can't let the masses go un appeased. Everyone above this post who also voted in the poll is eligible for the 3rd and last little sumthin, sumthin package from me. It may be next week till I get around to it but I will post a DC # in this thread.
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE!!


Nope thank you shawn i found the results of this a bit surprising myself.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm at 81, but since my gf moved to Vancouver on Saturday I've been smoking two a day so I better get to ordering


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

The devil site made me buy 40 more Cigars so I can now say here in a bit I will be over 100 sticks!!!!

Let the Naggin' begin


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Just sent out 1500 sticks to the troops. so now I'm deflated my stash. My buddy is over in afganastan for one more year they are not allowed to shop in the stores. That sucks!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

jb2jb said:


> Just sent out 1500 sticks to the troops. so now I'm deflated my stash. My buddy is over in afganastan for one more year they are not allowed to shop in the stores. That sucks!!!!!:shocked:


good on ya! thanks for supporting those guys!

I have 219. took count yesterday.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Shawn's "little sumthin, sumthin" #2 has fallen to lucky me! Upon learning we share a birthday, he must've assumed I share his affinity for Fuente....which he assumed CORRECTLY! He hit me with four incredible-looking AFs, a Savinelli (which I learned was also made by the Fuente family), and a La Aurora Preferido -- all new to me! 
:bounce:










Thanks for the enlightening poll-turned-random-contest Shawn. This made my day brother! :smoke:


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm up to around 85 since I just bought my first 2 boxes. T52s and little monsters ftw.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

voted a while back but spaced posting in here.. currently sitting on 248, got a few en route though... cool thread.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks to a very generous ftp and a package that will be here in a few days i'm up to 101


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, I missed the voting. But I'll post anyway. I just got my 50 ct humidor set up a month ago. I'm sitting at 26 cigars with a handful of cigarillos in there as well.

Oops 25.


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Around 2000, should last me a good while, but can't stop buying!


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I know the feeling LOL.........


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK everyone I said I would send out a 3rd and final sumthin, sumthin at the end of the poll and after I got back from the show. So the final package is headed North of the Border! I decided to make the theme of this one the IPCPR show so all the cigars in this package came directly from the show. I mostly included only those with literature on them because, honestly, I have no idea about the majority of them.

So to my Canadian Brother who gets these - hope you enjoy!!!

And again - Thanks to everyone who participated in the poll!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

A small handful.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Around 500.. Probably 80%CC and 20%nc..


That tool ^ lies.. He is nowhere near 80%cc

I bored earlier so I ran to the b&m for a count and then counted what I had at home.. 
491 total. 125nc and 366cc.. So I guess I'm only 75% cc... Not a bad transition in less than a year.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I went a little crazy on Cbid and now my stash is pushing 200. I had to get a tupperdor to hold the extra. Now with the Camacho event happening this Friday I will be well over 200 by next week. 

186 NC
003 CC

I need to get my weight up, lol.


----------



## Metro (Jul 27, 2012)

77 of my initial order of 80


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK everyone I said I would send out a 3rd and final sumthin, sumthin at the end of the poll and after I got back from the show. So the final package is headed North of the Border! I decided to make the theme of this one the IPCPR show so all the cigars in this package came directly from the show. I mostly included only those with literature on them because, honestly, I have no idea about the majority of them.
> 
> So to my Canadian Brother who gets these - hope you enjoy!!!
> 
> And again - Thanks to everyone who participated in the poll!


Shawn!!

I came home from work yesterday to find your wonderful IPCPR package waiting for me, what a great way to start a weekend! To be honest, I missed your post about your 3rd and final sumthin' sumthin' package so I had no idea this was coming! I would have posted this yesterday, but I wanted to spend some time with these smokes before I made the post because these are mostly all new to me. Here's the package everyone:










So, to start off Shawn sent me a beautiful red Romeo y Julieta cap, which will officially be my new vHerfing headgear in honour of him (Yes, I put a 'u' in 'honour', as this was a Canadian bound bomb). Then there's 4 individual packages from 4 different vendors. Here are the details:

*Package #1: Los Blancos Cigar Company (Nicaragua)*

In the first package is an absolutely beautiful looking stick from Los Blancos Cigar Company. I've seen few cigars with a presentation as nice as this. I believe it is a Blanco Liga Exclusiva de Familia Gran Toro. It is a firm, heavy stick, with an awesome band, wrapped in cedar and silk at the foot. I noticed Bryan at Cigar Obsession did a favourable review on the Torpedo, I'm really excited to try this one.

*Package #2: M.J. Frias (Dominican Republic)*

In the second package were two sticks from the M.J. Frias company, again both new to me. I couldn't find too much information on these online, but the first stick is labelled 'Head Hunter' and says 'For Serious Smokers' on the band. Sounds interesting! Its a large 7 x 54 stick with a beautiful light brown wrapper and a nice aroma. The second stick is labelled Tabacalera, and interestingly enough cannot be found in either of the M.J. Frias pamphlets that came along with the package. This stick is a torpedo, also with a light brown wrapper. I'm looking forward to trying these out!

*Package #3: M. Palacios (Nicaragua)*

The third package from M. Palacios contained three sticks, two bearing the same green Palacios brand but in different vitolas, a churchill and a torpedo. Both have a medium-firm pack and appear to have excellent construction. The third stick bears the name 'JAG' on the band and actually appears to be rolled in Honduras. I believe this is M. Palacios's bundle line, which is great because I'm always in search of new value cigars. This stick is also a churchill with what appears to be a soft, spongy pack. Cant wait to see what M. Palacios has to offer here.

*Package #4 (Bonus): Golden Leaf Pipe and Tobacco*

Here is what I condider to be a bonus package from my absolute favourite vendor, Golden Leaf Pipe and Tobacco. :bounce:

In the final package, Shawn included an Alec Bradley Black Market robusto, a cigar that I've tried once before and thoroughly enjoyed. I'm glad to have one available in my humidor once again. He also added an El Tiante Habano Rosado robusto, which I have never tried before but I've found many favourable reviews online for.

Sorry for the long post, but wanted to give Shawn due credit for this great package. Thank you brother. OH, and now that my humidor is full, I'm going to need to get rid of some sticks. I've sent Shawn a PM asking him to help identify a BOTL to receive some Canadian retaliation for Shawn's thoughtfulness. Stay tuned. Here's a final picture of the sticks:


----------



## GrannyNOT (Aug 17, 2012)

That is incredible.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice Shawn!


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice congrats man enjoy them


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Sweet smokes! Gotta love the hat, too. Congrats


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Probably under 400, somewhere between 250-400. Some i've had for years that I only smoke on special occasions and others that I smoke each day.


----------



## Kuch21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Near 2500


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Just started inventory is at 30 so far


----------



## GottaBeKD (Aug 23, 2012)

Took me a long time to inventory everything because I kept crying at how empty the humidor is... current count is at 7.


----------

